# Gas bottles in campers...



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Can any member living in Spain with a small camper (eg. MWB Fiat Ducatto) tell me what gas bottles they use. My camper does not have an outside door accessing a gas locker but a metal lined box under a bench seat, accessed from inside. This takes 2 x 6KG bottles. It's a professional fit so not a DIY job. Fine for British and French bottles but not, as far as I am aware, for Spanish bottles as they tend to be much bigger. It's been pointed out to me that it would be dangerous to carry a Spanish bottle within the van or even secured in a back box. What do people with smaller type vans do then if on extended tours in Spain?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

The Spanish tend to use 11Kg bottles as standard and smaller ones are very hard to come by.
People do seem to carry them in their vans, not connected up and then put them outside when they are on site.
Since they are the clip-on type of fitting, it very easy indeed to check if they have sealed properly when you take the regulator or valve off. Provided they are secure, I don't see any great risk.
Bear in mind that neither Butane nor Propane are toxic so you would smell a leak long before it did you any harm 8O 
Patrick


----------



## 119009 (Dec 27, 2008)

hi socialista i've carried a spare repsol 6kg bottle for years and always found them readily available at repsol, other garages and repsol depots. I have an old steel bottle but a friend has said these are being replaced by the lightweight type of which he now has. I've had a look and approx measurements are; height 40 cms diameter 30 cms add at least 3cms to the height to allow for spanish reg/adaptor and you may have a clearer idea if this is suitable. The measurements were quickly taken as it's raining in sunny spain. Hope this is of some help being my 1st post etc..


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for these posts puts my mind at rest that (a) I can safely carry a bottle in a back box and (b) might be able to obtain a 6KG bottle locally. Will visit our local gas supplier shop tomorrow and ask about availability of smaller bottles. Living in Spain for most of the year I have seen lots of Spanish folk using the bigger bottles at fiestas, usually located outside their caravans/motorhomes. Seems to be acceptable as the police don't take any notice. 

Once again, many thanks to you both for the help. Good site this!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Lots of vans on our site at villasol Benidorm have the spanish bottle outside the gas locker with no problems.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

We're off to Portugal early February in our Devon Camargue, with a gas bottle locker in the bottom of the wardrobe, hoping to stay for 2/3 months. we're taking 2 full 6kg Calor Gas bottles (2nd one bought from the local Car Boot Sale for £5) and a 607 Camping Gaz bottle, if we use up the Calor Gas we can exchange the Camping Gas refill, although it's dearer than the C.G. 
We also have an electric 2 plate hob that we use when we're paying for/using electricity, cost about £15.00 in Argos a couple of years ago.
We went to Spain for 2/3 months 2 years ago and didn't even use the one C.G. bottle! Although this time we hope do do some 'wild camping' 
near lakes (so he can fish) as we 'invested' in a 65w solar panel last year.
Hope this is of some help. All best Wishes for 2009 Carol


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your very helpful advice. Further development today is that I have been told that large ferretarias (chandler/ironmonger) found everywhere in Spain, supply the smaller bottles used by plumbers and such like. Haven't been able to check this out just yet but will report back when I have more info. 

It was helpful hearing that my idea of using one of the bigger domestic type bottles was/is a possibility although I would much prefer to use the in-built gas locker with appropriate sized bottles. 

Thanks again.


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

This should be my final posting on this issue. Am I stupid or what? Walking to the poligono (industrial estate) today past the Repsol garage where I fill up and what do I see? Small gas bottles alongside the bigger domestic ones. Asked about cost and, with contract, it is 31E. As others have said you need a tax reference number (NIE/NIF) as you do for many things that you buy in Spain. However, a passport number often suffices. Might be good to buy some fuel as well. 

Hope this proves helpful to someone.


----------

